# Impact Soundworks Modern Composer Bundle: 3 libraries / $75, or 8 libraries / $150! A very limited-t



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 18, 2013)

GET the bundle right here!
*http://isworks.bundledragon.com/moderncomposer*

*The deal of the summer is here.* For the next 11 days, you can get THREE amazing ISW Kontakt libraries for a mere $75 - over 50% off list price!

Resonance: Emotional Mallets ($79)
Plectra Series 2: Highland Harps ($49)
Plectra Series 3: Kazakh Dombra ($29)
*... all for only $75!*

But as if that weren't enough, we have truly lost our minds... for *$150* you can get EIGHT (!!!) incredible ISW libraries, a discount of over *65%*!

Plectra Series 1: 8-string Acoustic Bouzouki ($59)
Acoustic Revolutions vol. 1: Adult Contemporary Guitar Loops ($25)
Sitar Nation: Classical Instruments of India ($59)
Koto Nation: Classical Instruments of Japan ($79)
Impact: Steel - Cinematic Metallic Percussion ($49)
(plus the three libraries from the $75 tier!)

GET the bundle right here!
*http://isworks.bundledragon.com/moderncomposer*

With over 20gb of deep-sampled material, this is an ideal way to add an incredible amount of instruments and diversity to your arsenal. Again, this absurd deal ends in just 11 days... even if you have several of these libraries, this is the best way to fill out your collection; we won't offer something like this again for a long time. (o) 

PRODUCT PAGES:

To learn more about any one of these great libraries, check the pages below - or simply ask here and I'd be happy to answer your questions.

http://impactsoundworks.com/products/guitar-and-bass/acoustic-revolutions-volume-1/ (http://impactsoundworks.com/products/gu ... -volume-1/)
http://impactsoundworks.com/products/wo ... -bouzouki/
http://impactsoundworks.com/products/wo ... and-harps/
http://impactsoundworks.com/products/wo ... kh-dombra/
http://impactsoundworks.com/products/tu ... l-mallets/
http://impactsoundworks.com/products/un ... ercussion/
http://impactsoundworks.com/products/wo ... -of-india/
http://impactsoundworks.com/products/wo ... -of-japan/


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Jul 18, 2013)

Just got this! AWESOMENESS! I'll be occupied for a while now...


----------



## Ganvai (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh man, was near to get just the Koto/sitar Bundle, but NOOOOW I get it. What a nobrainer!!!

Thank you guys!


----------



## Jonathan Howe (Jul 18, 2013)

How could I possibly resist. Thanks a bunch, guys! Really looking forward to play these!


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: Impact Soundworks Modern Composer Bundle: 3 libraries / $75, or 8 libraries / $150! A very limited-time no-brainer..*

These are all Kontakt 4 right?


----------



## Chriss Ons (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: Impact Soundworks Modern Composer Bundle: 3 libraries / $75, or 8 libraries / $150! A very limited-time no-brainer..*

I've been meaning to get several of these, especially the Word/Plectra series, for quite a while. At $150 for the full bundle, this really is an awesome deal + excellent value for money. Thanks, Andrew!


----------



## Pingu (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Impact Soundworks Modern Composer Bundle: 3 libraries / $75, or 8 libraries / $150! A very limited-time no-brainer..*

Bother! - I already have everything except Acoustic Revolutions. But for anyone who hasn't got any ISW stuff I'd say do it, even if you don't think you need any of them. That's just a ridiculous deal.


----------



## wst3 (Jul 19, 2013)

I have a couple of their libraries, and would second the comment that they are wonderful, and this is a ridiculous deal!

I was just about to purchase the Emotional Mallets, so for a couple bucks more I'm grabbing the smaller bundle, and I may try to stretch the budget and grab the bigger bundle!


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Impact Soundworks Modern Composer Bundle: 3 libraries / $75, or 8 libraries / $150! A very limited-time no-brainer..*

I'm thinking of getting the $150 but will definitely be getting the $75 bundle(emotional mallets!!!) . Can anyone give an opinion on Sitar Nation , Koto Nation and Impact Steel . There don't seem to be screenshots or vids on any of these except for Koto Nation which appears to no have any controls other than what you play. I would like to hear what users of these think of them. And first time users , what are your initial thoughts after you tried them out? P.S. Looking forward to Juggernaut's release.


----------



## wst3 (Jul 19, 2013)

Impact Steel is great! There is tremendous breadth within that title, and it sits nicely in a mix. I do not (yet) own Sitar or Koto.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Impact Soundworks Modern Composer Bundle: 3 libraries / $75, or 8 libraries / $150! A very limited-time no-brainer..*

Can I purchase the first for 75$ now and upgrade to 150$ later on (while the deal still lasts?)


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words all!

MA-simon: I'll look into that for you! But yes, everything is Kontakt 4+.

paulmatthew: Sorry that we don't have any video up for those libraries. There are some testimonials here -

http://impactsoundworks.com/testimonials/

And I'd be happy to answer any questions you might have about them. Both Sitar + Koto Nation are relatively simple in terms of mapping and UI. No complex scripts or anything like that, just lots of deep sampling and articulations accessible across different patches, with a few keyswitch patches as options. Both have designed (FX) patches as well. You can check the manuals for each on our website ("Tech Specs" tab) and read more that way.

Impact: Steel is about to get a big update. A little bit of new content, but mostly a fresh new UI with gorgeous custom art, ensemble-building functionality, eq, shaping, reverb, etc. similar to our Forest Frame Drums library. Plus we're making some new combined patches. This will be a free update of course. I:S has been used in a ton of games & films as it was our very first library


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Impact Soundworks Modern Composer Bundle: 3 libraries / $75, or 8 libraries / $150! A very limited-time no-brainer..*



> You can check the manuals for each on our website ("Tech Specs" tab) and read more that way.



Pardon my ignorance , but I didn't even think to look at the manual. Usually , I am the one reading the manual when I get a product. FYI , there is no manual for Sitar Nation under tech specs tab , not sure if you were aware of that. 

They sound great and I could use the instruments somewhere down the line. For me , it's like getting Emotional Mallets (really want this) for almost full price and then a bunch of other instruments for an extra $75. I might just pick this up.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 19, 2013)

Oops, will fix that! The manual is here:

http://impactsoundworks.com/docs/SitarNation-KT.pdf

Just gotta link it up on the product page, my bad.

BTW IF you do the $75 bundle, you can always upgrade to the $150 at any time (during the duration of the bundle deal of course).


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 19, 2013)

@zircon_st: Can you define a "modern composer"?

What is a "Modern Composer"?


----------



## playz123 (Jul 19, 2013)

germancomponist @ Fri Jul 19 said:


> @zircon_st: Can you define a "modern composer"?
> 
> What is a "Modern Composer"?


A composer of modern music as opposed to classical music? A composer using modern composing techniques? But who cares; just buy the bundle and don't worry about the terminology. 

*****************
Fabulous deal guys; I've had my eyes and ears on some of those products for quite awhile, and so couldn't resist the big bundle. Purchased and am currently downloading, but it is taking awhile (very slow server speed so I guess a lot of people are doing the same thing). Thanks for coming up with this wonderful offer. Cheers.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Impact Soundworks Modern Composer Bundle: 3 libraries / $75, or 8 libraries / $150! A very limited-time no-brainer..*



> BTW IF you do the $75 bundle, you can always upgrade to the $150 at any time (during the duration of the bundle deal of course).


Well, how can you resist that? Buying...

Your website looks fantastic btw. and thanks for letting me use a download manager!


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: Impact Soundworks Modern Composer Bundle: 3 libraries / $75, or 8 libraries / $150! A very limited-time no-brainer..*

So I just downloaded the $150 bundle. Took a couple of hours to download , not bad for 20 GB . My favorite instruments so far after playing with them are the Emotional Mallets , Highland Arps (felt like I was playing Skyrim) , Koto Nation , Kazakh Dombra , and the Acoustic Bouzouki ( wasn't expecting this one to be as much fun as it was ). Worth the $150 , I say yes based on what you get and the ability to further your palette with some world instruments. Each library comes out to just under $20 at this price point , making it a steal for any buyer. Bring on the Juggernaut!!


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: Impact Soundworks Modern Composer Bundle: 3 libraries / $75, or 8 libraries / $150! A very limited-time no-brainer..*

Downloading! Could you split up the libraries in smaller files? 
For me, 2GB is really hard on the endge for a one-shot download. 
Tried downloading with a download manager, but failed on emotional mallets at about ~80%... unfortunally I can't continue that download, so this is sad.


----------



## playz123 (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: Impact Soundworks Modern Composer Bundle: 3 libraries / $75, or 8 libraries / $150! A very limited-time no-brainer..*



MA-Simon @ Sat Jul 20 said:


> Downloading! Could you split up the libraries in smaller files?
> For me, 2GB is really hard on the endge for a one-shot download.
> Tried downloading with a download manager, but failed on emotional mallets at about ~80%... unfortunally I can't continue that download, so this is sad.



Hm-m, everything downloaded okay here, albeit slowly, but that doesn't mean it should where you are. But normally 2-3 GB should be quite doable for most people these days. Is it possible that your ISP is the problem and is affecting your downloads? What browser are you using, and what download speeds are you seeing? Any chance of trying the larger downloads on another computer elsewhere? Anyway, could be any number of things so hope you are able to solve this.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: Impact Soundworks Modern Composer Bundle: 3 libraries / $75, or 8 libraries / $150! A very limited-time no-brainer..*

I am still on 125 kb/s ( >8o ).
So it is 5h per 2GB of data for me.

Highland harps worked fine. I don't know what happened. Maybe my download connection timed out ore something? (I am on cable less internet, so there can be little hickups in the connection. If the server doesen't allow pausing downloads, this can be quite a problem for me. So I need to start and hope for a window without hickups 

I only mentioned this because of the 9gb download of koto nation.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 20, 2013)

I pinged the BundleDragon folks about this (the DLs are running off their servers and not ours) - if anyone is still having significant difficulty I can send you a link from our servers, where the files are split into 400mb chunks.


----------



## Ganvai (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey guys,

I had the weekend to play with the big bundle. It's a lot of fun, especially the plectra series and the Koto and Shamisen.

If I had one last wish, I would like to have some cool, playable Keyswitch patches for the Bass Koto and the Sitar, also including the glissandi. This would be a really cool update for these instruments.

But these isntruments are great to play with. Thank you guys!


----------



## thehuman (Jul 22, 2013)

Ganvai @ Mon Jul 22 said:


> But these isntruments are great to play with. Thank you guys!



I concur. I kind of impulse-purchased the full bundle, and have been really enjoying it.

The one thing that kind of bothers me is the somewhat random mapping of the Impact Steel patches. They are spread out along the keyboard, which I assume is meant to allow for a "master" patch containing all of them, but I couldn't find said master patch anywhere. So as it stands, you have a bunch of individual patches with 1-2 hits each on random keys. Maybe I missed something, but it kind of feels like a guessing game each time you load up a patch. Seems like it would have been better to just have them start at the same C. Not complaining, though--just observing.

Anyway, really happy with the bundle, and I must say Andrew, A+ marketing/timing. Now, people like myself who were not really aware of your work before, are watching the Juggernaut release excitedly.


----------



## playz123 (Jul 22, 2013)

thehuman @ Mon Jul 22 said:


> The one thing that kind of bothers me is the somewhat random mapping of the Impact Steel patches. They are spread out along the keyboard, which I assume is meant to allow for a "master" patch containing all of them, but I couldn't find said master patch anywhere. So as it stands, you have a bunch of individual patches with 1-2 hits each on random keys. Maybe I missed something, but it kind of feels like a guessing game each time you load up a patch. Seems like it would have been better to just have them start at the same C.



I concur.

In addition, while I can't claim to be enamored by _everything_ in the big bundle, I do feel there's more than enough value there for the price. As anticipated, the koto/shamisen library is my favorite, followed by two or three others. Definitely looking forward to the Impact Steel library update. For me the FX patches in that one are the strongest.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 22, 2013)

The way I:S was originally designed was to load all the patches on to one MIDI channel; that way you end up covering a large range, sound menu style. The forthcoming update has a 'combined metals' patch which basically does this for you and puts it all in one .NKI for easy playability. Don't let the old mapping discourage you from using the library, though. It's one of our most successful ever and has been used in tons and tons of major productions - REALLY useful for 16th note action stuff, and the boomier hits work very well with acoustic libs like Stormdrum or Damage.


----------



## Ganvai (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh, okay. This is very good to know. I will give it a try this evening.


----------



## techeverlasting (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Impact Soundworks Modern Composer Bundle: 3 libraries / $75, or 8 libraries / $150! A very limited-time no-brainer..*

I think today is the last day this offer is available, it's an amazing value for the money.

(In fact these libraries are so awesome it's worth dealing with the PITA downloading process!)

I haven't had time to go through all of it, but some highlights are the gorgeous and expressive Koto and Shamisen and the sweet Celtic Harp. 

I would say the Celtic Harp harmonics alone are worth the price of this bundle, I have several Harp Harmonic Kontakt instruments and nothing else comes close to the warmth and sustain of these.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you! I appreciate the kind words; I love the harps as well. Anything with harmonics, really. I apologize for any issues w/ the downloading - Bundle Dragon is a new platform (we didn't create it) so I'll be sure to pass that feedback along.


----------

